# RTC BIOS diagnostic error 8<fixed_disk>



## Berk (Aug 3, 2011)

I have 

"RTC BIOS diagnostic error 8<fixed_disk>"

in dmesg out.

What does it mean?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2011)

How to ask questions the smart way: Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## Berk (Aug 3, 2011)

```
serv# dmesg 
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5620  @ 2.40GHz (2400.10-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x206c2  Family = 6  Model = 2c  Stepping = 2
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x29ee3ff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,DCA,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,AESNI>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 17179869184 (16384 MB)
avail memory = 16516517888 (15751 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <HP     ProLiant>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 16 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 2 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 ...
 cpu15 (AP): APIC ID: 53
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 6
ioapic1: Changing APIC ID to 7
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <HP ProLiant> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
...
cpu15: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.0.7> port 0xe880-0xe89f mem 0xfbe60000-0xfbe7ffff,0xfbe40000-0xfbe5ffff,0xfbeb8000-
0xfbebbfff irq 28 at device 0.0 on pci7
igb0: Using MSIX interrupts with 9 vectors
...
igb0: Ethernet address: 9c:8e:99:19:00:68
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.0.7> port 0xec00-0xec1f mem 0xfbee0000-0xfbefffff,0xfbec0000-0xfbedffff,0xfbebc000-
0xfbebffff irq 40 at device 0.1 on pci7
igb1: Using MSIX interrupts with 9 vectors
...
igb1: Ethernet address: 9c:8e:99:19:00:69
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.0 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
ciss0: <HP Smart Array P212> port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbdfffff,0xfbbff000-0xfbbfffff irq 24 at device 0.0 on pci6
ciss0: PERFORMANT Transport
ciss0: [ITHREAD]
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 9.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.1 (no driver attached)
pci0: <base peripheral, interrupt controller> at device 20.2 (no driver attached)
uhci0: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB controller USB-D> port 0xb800-0xb81f irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2400
usbus0: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB controller USB-D> on uhci0
ehci0: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xfaff8000-0xfaff83ff irq 18 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB 2.0 controller USB-B> on ehci0
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf8000000-0xf8ffffff,0xfbafc000-0xfbafffff,0xfb000000-0xfb7fffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
uhci1: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB controller USB-A> port 0xb880-0xb89f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2400
usbus2: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB controller USB-A> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB controller USB-B> port 0xbc00-0xbc1f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2400
usbus3: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB controller USB-B> on uhci2
uhci3: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB controller USB-C> port 0xc000-0xc01f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci3: [ITHREAD]
uhci3: LegSup = 0x2400
usbus4: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB controller USB-C> on uhci3
ehci1: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xfaffa000-0xfaffa3ff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5: <Intel 82801JI (ICH10) USB 2.0 controller USB-A> on ehci1
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH10 SATA300 controller> port 0xc880-0xc887,0xc800-0xc803,0xc480-0xc487,0xc400-0xc403,0xc080-0xc09f
 mem 0xfaffc000-0xfaffc7ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: [ITHREAD]
atapci0: AHCI called from vendor specific driver
atapci0: AHCI v1.20 controller with 6 3Gbps ports, PM not supported
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata3: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata5: [ITHREAD]
ata6: <ATA channel 4> on atapci0
ata6: [ITHREAD]
ata7: <ATA channel 5> on atapci0
ata7: [ITHREAD]
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
qpi0: <QPI system bus> on motherboard
pcib8: <QPI Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 255 on qpi0
pci255: <PCI bus> on pcib8
pcib9: <QPI Host-PCI bridge> pcibus 254 on qpi0
pci254: <PCI bus> on pcib9
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xc8fff,0xc9000-0xccfff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
...
est15: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu15
p4tcc15: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu15
[B]RTC BIOS diagnostic error 8<fixed_disk>[/B]
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
...
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub5: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
...
uhub5: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
da0 at ciss0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <COMPAQ RAID 1(1VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da0: 135.168MB/s transfers
da0: Command Queueing enabled
da0: 286070MB (585871964 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
da1 at ciss0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
da1: <COMPAQ RAID 1(1VOLUME OK> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-5 device 
da1: 135.168MB/s transfers
da1: Command Queueing enabled
da1: 1907697MB (3906963632 512 byte sectors: 255H 32S/T 65535C)
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
...
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0s1a
igb0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2011)

It might be a BIOS issue, have you tried updating it?


----------

